# Anti-glare screen protectors



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

So when I took the kindle to a bread company today I noticed a glare on the screen.  I had gotten a screen protector at Best Buy last night but haven't put it on yet.  I was thinking any anti-glare one but the only one that amazon has got terrible reviews.  Any ideas?

This is the one I got at Best Buy is by Zagg.

Help!
Kim


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Zagg = Yuck. IMO

Zagg is more of a screen skin and definitely is not anti-glare. If you do a search for anti-glare screen protector you will find some out there, but most will be off brand stuff since the Fire is new. I got one off Amazon from a store called myGearstore. I used their screen protector on my iPad and liked it so I figured I would try them again. I actually got a 3-pack that includes Clear, Anti-Glare, and Anti-Fingerprint.


----------



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you,

The Zagg one is going back. Hopefully they take it. I did open the box but did not use anything in there. I am going to order these ones off amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005R5M6EQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A6U7LGCOJZZG2

I hope they work.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I use an anti-glare screen protector by Boxwave. I have it on my K2, my K3 and my ipad. I'm really happy with it and you can buy it through Amazon's website or Boxwave's website.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

If I get a "screen protector" it will be for glare only.  I saw an online video yesterday of a fella who tested the KF screen with keys, screwdriver and a box cutter!  That gorilla glass is tough as his KF did not get a single scratch...until he dropped it from 6 feet onto a stone floor.    Although a broken internal screen really doesn't count as a "scratch".  LOL  That video convinced me that I don't need to worry about scratching the screen...but the glare, that could be a problem.  

Let us know if the glare ones work for you without taking away the sharpness of the screen.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

What are you using to clean the screen.  Mine have lots of smudges on it.  I've tried the cleaner I use for my glasses.  Suggestions?
I'm glad to hear that the screen is durable and free from scratching.  I don't think I want to cover mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use a micro fiber cloth with nothing unless food or drink gets on it, then I dampen the cloth with water.

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I use a micro fiber cloth with nothing unless food or drink gets on it, then I dampen the cloth with water.
> 
> Betsy


Same here only instead of water I just breathe heavily on the screen and then wipe.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I use Optimist Prime from ShaggyMac. I've had it for years and been using it on all my touch screen devices and my iMac. Streakless and no residue every time.


----------

